
Why Is Chinese Web Design So Bad? - bfung
http://thinkvitamin.com/design/why-is-chinese-web-design-so-bad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+vitaminmasterfeed+(Think+Vitamin)
======
icegreentea
On the side, a block of chinese text will -always- look busier than an
equivalent block of latin alphabet text. It's just the nature of the symbols.
There's a lot more stuff being packed into the same space.

Also, I really dislike the interchangeable use of chinese and eastern here.
Just because the author states that he's going to interchange, and is possibly
overgeneralizing, doesn't mean that he should do it. You recognized and
-admitted- that you're probably in the wrong. And then go ahead and do it
anyways.

------
cyrus_
Take a look at some of these popular Western portals. They are no less busy
than the Chinese portals discussed in this article.

<http://www.yahoo.com/>

<http://www.aol.com/>

<http://www.msn.com/>

Google and Baidu both share a minimalist aesthetic because they aren't
portals! They are just search engines.

Also consider America's most popular local classifieds site,
<http://craigslist.org/>.

~~~
bhoung
is it any surprise that yahoo does so well in taiwan and japan when compared
against google then...

------
epynonymous
nice article, i've also often thought the same that sites in china lack
sophistication. a quick note about myself, i've spent the past four years
living in japan and china, originally from america.

i think japan is an exception, there are a lot of very good designers in
general in japan, web design being no exception. and china reminds me of how
japan was in the 70's, rapidly growing, quite far behind and needing to catch
up. so just like the japanese who started making cheap cars and televisions
following in the footsteps of the western companies, china is doing the same
except across many other industries. and because things are rapidly growing
here, it's about time to market, grabbing the opportunity which often times
means taking whatever's out there (that worked locally), copying it and going
to production.

over time the chinese customers will seek simpler, cleaner designs. it's just
a matter of time.

